# remote start for 5spd. 2001 altima



## iansrockstar7414 (Jan 20, 2009)

what are the potential hazzards of this, can it be done, is it smart.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

there are hazards on a 5 speed,if left in gear i will jump and hit something-kile the garage door or wall,once the clutch pops,the car will cut off after potentially hitting something,with an automatic,its in park,so this cant happen


----------



## iansrockstar7414 (Jan 20, 2009)

thats what i thought, thanks anyway


----------

